# Insane asylum



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

How about midnight sindicate. They have a cd called gates of delireum. I use it ever year for my asylum haunt. It does not have any demonic voices , but you can always mix some in like I did. Hope this helps.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

You could take a look at Gore Galore Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects Scroll down to the bottom where it says "Music Galore" They have a cd called Sanitarium. It doesn't look like the sample sounds are working right now, but I had two of their cds and was really happy with them (til the CD player malfunctioned and ruined them!)


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea gates of delirium is good but I wish it had just normal moaning and not upbeat music in the background. What I mean by that a few tracks have background music and sound fx. You can listen to a preview of gates of delirium at fright catalog


----------

